# 2007 Giant TCR T mobile ISP frame



## bart puss (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

Just found a killer deal on the above frameset. I already have a TCR Team Composite Once team replica in size large which I am looking to replace. That has been fine for my 6ft 2 in 220 lb bulk.  

Just wondering if the above will carry my weight with the same aplomb ?  

Anybody got any experiance/info re this frame and the heavier rider.  


Thanks.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

07 Advanced will make your ONCE look like a wet noodle.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

I am the same size as the OP. Got a 2005 Advanced and it is much stiffer than my 2004 TCR Composite.

You will have no problem on the ISP and considering that the 07 Advanced is even stiffer than mine and the TCR Once is even softer than my 2004 TCR Composite, you will notice a big difference, especially at our size when grinding out of the saddle.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

There's a great price on one on Ebay if you're the right size. I think it's M/L. Too big for me. I have the 06 non-ISP TCR Advanced. Love the bike.


----------

